# Finally, more cabinets



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

are getting done! Had a few delays, like a hurricane, busy at work, and then I pulled my back out last week. But finally getting back on track. Have 3 tall upper cabinets almost done. Have the doors made and stained, but not polyed yet.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks mighty fine, Lee. Hope things get a lot better for you from here on. Would love to see the completed product. I love the look of fine cabinets, and very partial to dark wood. Well done.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks good Lee. Love the finish and look forward to pic after the doors being hung.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Reg and Jim. It was just good to get a good amount done this weekend. For a while there, I didn't think my back was going to get better without at least a doctors visit. But it did.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice cabinets. I like the lighter interiors with the dark outsides. 
I too, am looking forward to the doors.
As one with a back prone to giving way every so often, I can sympathize. A couple or three visits to the PT and some easy stretches keep the creaks and cracks at bay.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Lee.

Going well.

You did say these are upper cabinets? How high from floor to base of cabinets and how tall are the cabinets. I can see a"shortie" like myself needing a step ladder?


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Gene and James. James, I don't have the exact measurements with me, but yea, the top shelf we will have to use a step latter to get to them. Heck, I've got to use a step ladder for the second shelf, which is where the top shelf is now. LOL But our kitchen is small, so I'm going to knock out the boxed area above our current cabinets, and extend them almost to the ceiling to give the wife more storage space. The bottom of the cabinets will be the standard 17 - 18" they are now. She'll probably store things like small kitchen appliances that she doesn't use everyday, up there, instead of spread out in other area's of the house right now. 
I have a couple more coats of poly on the faceframes, and then poly the doors, then they'll be ready to mount. Then I have the shorter cabinets over the sink and stove to build and I'll be done. But we've decided to wait till the new year to demo, so the kitchen isn't down for the holidays.


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Looking good. You should be proud any happy with yourself.


----------



## Hutzul (Oct 4, 2012)

Looking really good Lee, what finish have you used please ?


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice looking with the light and dark. What species and stain please?


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Well done, so far! Standing by for the updates.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks y'all! I am using Midwax Special Walnut stain, followed by Midwax Poly. The carcass is cabinet grade ply, face frame is select pine and the backs are oak 1/4 ply. Just standard stuff at my local box stores (Lowes and HD).


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lee, Minwax? You are making good progress.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice job but no adjustable shelves?


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea Mike that's what I meant Minwax, not Midwax. ;o) No Marcel, no adjustable shelves. I talked that over with the "boss" and she decided that the wish that our current cabinets had adjustable shelves, never came about, she didn't need them now. I left it up to her!


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

N'awlins77 said:


> ...... I left it up to her!


Good decision.


----------



## Ironman50 (Jun 5, 2012)

No doubt, this will produce an amazing end result.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Doors*

6 door's with poly drying. Getting closer to knock out these three. two more to go!


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Looking really good. Isn't getting old fun?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

The doors are looking good, Lee.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well upper cabinets are done. I'm going to wait to put the doors on the rest after they are hung. I've even took these off already. To heavy and awkward to carry. Don't know how I am going to get them to my storage spot (short truck ride), and back, and not beat up to heck. Already put a big scratch on the top left door. Don't know if you can see it in the picture, but I can. :sad: Guess the wife and I will try to move them Friday or Sunday. Then two more shorter cabinets, and I'm done! Till after the holidays and we demo the kitchen!


----------

